# Swift Voyager 680FB TV options



## Wolfvan (Jan 29, 2009)

Am about to purchase the Swift Voyager 680fb which does'nt come with an aeriel(Status 530)already fitted. Big shame Swift.
The brochure states that there are 2 tv points in this van,does anybody know if they are linked together so if you had a tv/dvd combi on the front station you could still watch the same dvd on the rear station using a standard tv?[align=left]
Would I therefore, just need to have a Status aeriel(530/5) fitted.
Thanks in advance for any incoming knowledge on this subject.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Wolfvan,

We have tried to make the Voyager as "customisable" as possible, to suit all the configurations that customers may need.

In simple terms, the site TV input (in the mains inlet) is connected to the primary TV socket.

In addition, there is another set of CO-AX cables running from the wardrobe to both TV points. There is also a 12V feed in the wardrobe and blocks in the roof. All these can be used to fit an aerial if required.

To answer your specific questions, yes, by fitting a device (SKY, DVD, etc) in the wardrobe, both TV points will display the same image.

Alternatively, by connecting the two CO-AX cables together (in the wardrobe), and feeding an input into one of the TV points, this image will be displayed on the other TV point.

As a final option, if you do use site TV, you can loop the site TV feed in the primary TV socket, and feed the other TV socket with a signal.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Wolfvan (Jan 29, 2009)

*Swift thankyou*

Hi Ash
Thankyou for your speedy and indepth response to my question,its reassurring to know that you monitor this site and respond so quickly.

Thanks
Wolfvan.


----------

